# Snow!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What a treat to wake up this morning to a nice thick blanket of snow. It was needed so badly. I talked to my buddies out in Cen. ND fishing yesterday and it sounded like it came down hard.

The snow maps I've checked aren't updated yet, but it sounds like a large portion of the state got dumped on.....and we've got more in the forcast all week.

Keep it coming!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The snow came down pretty hard here! Hard enough to keep me at home instead of fishing! 
Looking at pretty good snowline up here! :beer:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Lots of snow here too! Makes the lake just about impossible to drive any where. Got stuck multible times today. Guessing we got 4 to 6 inches. Magnum


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Near as I can tell GF got about 6 or 7 inches and it is still coming down


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Your really starting to worry me Chris  Today looked like a snowblower war in the neighborhood and reminds of that commercial where one guy finishes and the neighbor comes out and throws the snow back. I would guess we have gotten at least 8 inches and it keeps coming. Man winter is getting old.....


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

LOL You guys out west can have your snow. We here in Southeast Michigan was supposed to get up to five inches, starting this afternoon. Sleet and freezing rain I guess was supposed to have been included, and so far as of just after 10PM EST we haven't gotten anything, not that I'm complaining. Not much of an icefisherman personally, this bird doesn't like snow, ice or cold even if I have a tent above me LOL I still love to talk fishing though, ice fishing, fly fishing, bottom fishing, whatever the topic as long as its fishing. Anybody out in North Dakota having luck lately out on the ice, you brave souls?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Just heard on the weather up here GF - we got 15 inches & snow forcasted all next week 

No school tomorrow in GF :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Do me a favor though, go outside and grab those snow clouds and keep them there for a few months or so, that way they can't travel here LOL I hate snow


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Fetch said:


> No school tomorrow in GF


I hope UND is part of that! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Did you guys out there have a lot of wind too? Winds blowing like hell here but no snow or the like, luckily. I'll take the wind if I'm staying inside, the snow and ice can stay in Canada haha


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

picked up around 4 inches hear , still suppose to get more...i hope so anyywas


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

We were supposed to have gotten up to five inches, atop of the five or six inches we've all ready got. I hate snow, and I can't wait to spring :roll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Went fishing yesterday snow storm and all. A few brave souls on the ice. I got skunked but still had a blast waiting for the strike. I did impress my wife though. I went to try out my new Aqua view and every time I panned the camera to a different lure I could see my cell phone on the bottom of the lake which I had dropped in the hole about ten minutes into the day. So today I will have to move snow and call verizon for a new phone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We recieved about 6 new inches.That leaves us with about 2 feet this winter.I have drifts 4-5 feet high in my yard.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Down here in Cackalacky we got 2-3 inches. Before it even showed yesterday they closed the schools for today. They got around to closing the Universities last night. I tell ya, we never got snow days off at the U of Minnesota, but here, so easy. Just going to be me, the bathroom remodel and the Foiles case for the day . So nice.

Rabid RC


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Up here we got about 12 inches over the weekend. Like Ken, we've got a five foot snow drift going across the yard. Bloody cold and windy too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

God that is good news for you guys Paul. I know rains are more important but every bit helps!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Starting to snow here right now, roads are a little slick right now. I am so not looking forward to the 3.5 mile drive to work. Not far but I don't like driving in that snow stuff even if it is just enough to make the roads wet.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Storm hit too late here in mn. Went to our cabin snowmobiling and they only had 8 inches, trails were a bit beat up. Just our luck, the day we had to leave they got about 15 inches. The trails sure would be nice. It would have definitely beat the drive home with snow falling, gusty winds, 3 inches of snow on the roads, and hauling an enclosed snowmobile trailer.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

All we've gotten today was a dusting on the snow we've had since December, and some freezing rain to make the roads real slick. Had to scrape my car off pretty good, haven't had a workout like that in months LOL I hate this winter stuff, and I've said it before and I'll say it again-I can't wait for spawning season for pike in mid- to late-April.


----------

